# book recamendations for an aspiring arborist



## joshnnh (May 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I,m new to the forum and looking do further my tree work/care ability's. I have been operating saws for many years doing firewood and clearing property for my father and sister felling and bucking trees.I have some climbing equipment and am quite comfortable using it. I have worked dragging limbs and being a grunt for a tree service but the guys were hacks to be truthful and worked entoxicated. Not my comfort zone. Can anyone offer up some good books on climbing ,rigging,and such. I have been studying the biology of trees for a while now and thought that was an important starting point. Now I would like to learn the other science's of this industry. Aany help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BC WetCoast (May 23, 2014)

Jepson's = The Tree Climber's Companion
ISA Study Guide
Anything by Alex Shigo
Illustrated Guide to Pruning by Ed Gilman

Look in the ISA website under Shop/Books
Also the ASCA website but it is more geared to Consulting Arborists


----------



## joshnnh (May 23, 2014)

Wow. Thanks for all the recomendations. Is there any that focus on certain aspects or pretty generalized. The web is good but I can,t bring it to work or to the head. Something about having book in hand I like. I really would like to sharpen up on proper pruning and safe climbing. The other stuff is important without a doubt but I know the least about rope climbing and the biology of tree growth and health. And if I,m going to get serious I would like to be the guy who can do more than lay trees down and talk a good game.


----------



## BC WetCoast (May 24, 2014)

Tree Climber Companion is a good start for learning to climb. You can buy the book or find it online as a bit torrent.

Gilman's book is a good book on pruning and has quite a bit on tree biology as well.

Like I said, look in the ISA website, they have the books for sale.


----------



## joshnnh (May 24, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## DangerTree (May 27, 2014)

I loaned the book out to one of my guys but Berenek's book of three work is considered the bible of falling and climbing.


----------



## BC WetCoast (May 27, 2014)

You should know that the Worksafe Manual on Falling and Bucking is the bible. There shall be no other guide.


----------



## DangerTree (May 27, 2014)

Stop! your killing me!! i can stop laughing !!! That's a good one!!!!


----------



## arborjockey (Jun 1, 2014)

Fundamentals of General Tree Work.

Best general read.


The Tree 
By Collin Trudge 
Best tree book ever.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 2, 2014)

Rereading the title of this thread, maybe we should include the dictionary. I prefer Webster's.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jun 10, 2014)

Lots of Arborists read Playboy, Maxim, Penthouse, Hustler, Club and Barley Legal.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 10, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Lots of Arborists read Playboy, Maxim, Penthouse, Hustler, Club and Barley Legal.


You seem to be pretty knowledgeable about the various titles.


----------



## joshnnh (Jun 13, 2014)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Lots of Arborists read Playboy, Maxim, Penthouse, Hustler, Club and Barley Legal.


Then I should be a pro in no time


----------

